# What to do with fermented honey?



## saltyoldman (Feb 1, 2009)

I have some honey that I failed to extract in the summer. It remained in the suppers and some of it fermented and dripped on to capped frames. 
All of the frames now smell of fermented honey. 

I intend to extract it, but what can I do with it short of sending it down the sewer. Can it be used to make mead? Or is there a better use? I really do not look forward to making mead.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would sort thru the frames and gently spray off the capped ones or the non fermenting ones and shake them dry . It is pretty obvious when it is fermenting, bubbles in the honey and honey coming out of the cells. The non fermenting honey extracted separately may very well be fine. I think the fermented stuff is pretty well trash but I know of no way to do much with it or clean it up except let the bees deal with it. Set it out in the sun away from your hives and let the robbing begin. The bees will take care of things. Sounds like a terrible mess! I am glad I live in the high desert and don't have such worries.


----------



## Danman (Jun 13, 2011)

As for mead, chances are the wild yeast that's fermenting it is not the kind you want. But you could let it go and see what happens.


----------



## saltyoldman (Feb 1, 2009)

If you were to heat the honey.... much like you would do with a beer wort..... would heating (150 t0160F) kill the wild yeast? Then you could select the yeast you would like to start your mead with.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaOutdoors (Jul 25, 2011)

@saltyoldman, yeah you might be able to heat it, but if some got through to infect a batch, it might come out tasting like a saison which most people hate (personally I love).


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

ferment then distill at about 120. Very good I hear.


----------

